# HDTV Monitor connection



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

Got my 622 yesterday and can't figure out how to hook up my Samsung HDTV Tuner and Pana HDTV Monitor. I don't think I can pass the sat HDTV signal through my Samsung Tuner and then to the Monitor. Since the Pana TV does not have the HDTV tuner built-in, does it do any good passing the signal direct to the TV. Or don't I even need the Samsung Tuner unless I am pulling down off-air HDTV?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Dooger54 said:


> Got my 622 yesterday and can't figure out how to hook up my Samsung HDTV Tuner and Pana HDTV Monitor. I don't think I can pass the sat HDTV signal through my Samsung Tuner and then to the Monitor. Since the Pana TV does not have the HDTV tuner built-in, does it do any good passing the signal direct to the TV. Or don't I even need the Samsung Tuner unless I am pulling down off-air HDTV?


If you're only interested in OTA HD signal from your Samsung, the 622 has a HD OTA tuner built in and you can run your signal to the Pany and by pass your digital tuner from Samsung.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hook your ViP622 directly up to your TV either via component or HDMI. You can hook up your Sansung HDTV tuner as well to another input to your TV if you want, but your ViP622 has an ATSC OTA tuner built into it as well so, unless your Samsung Tuner is pulling in QAM signals from a cable feed or NTSC analog signals you can probably stop using it altogether. Your call really. I don't think you can pass the ViP622 through your Samsung HDTV, at least not HD signals since I doubt it has component or HDMI inputs. All other outputs on the ViP622 are SD only.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The 622 handles the HD content for you without needing another HD tuner (your Samsung). It will even handle the OTA feed if you connect your antenna to the 622. Just connect the sat and ota feeds to the 622 and the 622 output to the monitor.


----------



## Dooger54 (Feb 15, 2006)

Great, I wasn't aware the 622 had a built in OTA tuner. If I do go through the 622, my Dish guy says the 622 has to be turned off the display the local channels. Seems to be right, when I went to view the local UHF channel last night, nothing but blue screen. Didn't try turning the 622 off yet. If that's the case , it might be better to not run the OTA through the 622, but instead go through the Samsung tuner and to one of the other components inputs on the TV, it has four.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Dooger54 said:


> Great, I wasn't aware the 622 had a built in OTA tuner. If I do go through the 622, my Dish guy says the 622 has to be turned off the display the local channels. Seems to be right, when I went to view the local UHF channel last night, nothing but blue screen. Didn't try turning the 622 off yet. If that's the case , it might be better to not run the OTA through the 622, but instead go through the Samsung tuner and to one of the other components inputs on the TV, it has four.


The 622 does NOT have to be off to display OTA. It passes the channel thru HDMI or Component the same as any other SAT channel.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Make sure your external antenna is connected to the OTA tuner input on the 622. Then use the menu 6 and then 9 to set up the local channels. Use the Scan Locals button to let the 622 automatically find your available digital channels. The OTA tuner will not handle analog OTA channels so it might be a good idea to keep the Samsung tuner connected to an alternate input on your TV.


----------

